# Buckskin 2 year old, new pictures!



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

I asked once before about him but I went out and took better pictures, I was told once he was sicklehocked and I'm looking for second opinions. Thanks!

































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

_ I don't see sickle hocked, but his back legs are a bit "posty". So hard to tell anything when they are at this stage of growth._


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is his back right leg swollen?

I see MAYBE a little bit sickle hocked. With is NOT necessarily a bad thing. I actually prefer a horse to have a little bit of a sickle hock because with the disciplines that I do, I can get a really good stop and turn. 

There is something going on with his back legs from the hock down. It looks...weird. Also his back left leg (the in butt picture) toes out in a pretty extreme fashion.

His cannon bones on his front legs a pretty long. He has nice pasterns. 

He has a very sweet face.

He is butt high right now. But there's a good chance he could grow out of that.


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

Here's an up close of his right hind. Do you think there's something wrong with his legs?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Can you see what area I'm talking about now?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

It really looks swollen to me. Not quite like a bowed tendon or anything. Does he have any heat or is he favoring it at all?


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

He doesn't seem to favor it. The vets coming out next week to geld him, I'll get her to have a look
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

When you run your hand down it, is it hard all the way? I am wondering if the bone isn't bent out a bit.

You don't know anything about his parentage do you? Just curious to see if you know what colour his sire and dam are...


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

He looks posty and cowhocked in the back legs but not terribly sickled. 
It's suprising how many horses, especially QH's and Paints, are sickle-hocked to some degree. 
I've even seen high point earning show stallions who weren't ideally correct in the back legs. Being a tad sickle-hocked isn't a bad thing, it is when they are sickled to the extreme that you want to worry.


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

His father is Mister Skipglo, a palomino QH and his dam is GGR Peppy May, a homozygous tobiano mare
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

He looks so underdeveloped for a 2 year old and especially considering he is a colt, I wouldn't of picked he had QH in him, he's very awkward looking, must be going through the gangly stage which i am greatful my 2yo never went through dramatically LOL


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

^^^ I haven't seen a single two year old that didn't look atleast a little funny as it was growing at some point. Heck, most of the time at this age you can't tell $10,000 show quality colts from $500 grade colts at this point. I this his conformation is fine for his age. Granted, he looks like he needs some better quality feed/forage and some wormer- but that isn't an issue of how he's built.


----------

